# Mass hiway subcontractors



## skysthelimit (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for those of us that have been bumped from the line up, While I have information of a few in my pit..after many of us spent $$ upgrading our equipment and meeting the posted requirements...only to find out and not until durning the " Blizard of 2010" we have been bumped off the line up:realmad:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Did they give you a reason?*

Any reasons given for any of the guys being bumped?



skysthelimit;1182503 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for those of us that have been bumped from the line up, While I have information of a few in my pit..after many of us spent $$ upgrading our equipment and meeting the posted requirements...only to find out and not until durning the " Blizard of 2010" we have been bumped off the line up:realmad:


----------



## matteo30 (Dec 26, 2008)

Could you elaborate a little more. I was under the assumption that you were on a rotation and they would rotate you between the combo units with the same upgrades.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

Shame on you for thinking they would actually do what they said


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 25, 2007)

Late August they said they were looking for 11k GVW & above, 9' + blades..they got so many sign ups 26k GVW +..they are playing with many of us smaller trucks and making up paper work issue excuses. They have every right to use what they want..but they should not send out specs then decide to go with larger units and never notify us before rig inspections and so on..at least we could look for other work in late Oct. 
After submitting all paper work Sept. 4 and getting final truck inspection / hired equipment lables on Oct 20. then Dec 27 during the first storm, is no time to find out. The only rotating they are doing is with their hand.
Simple material breech..


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

They are playing with us ,no one will give you a straight answer all the pit level and area level people are scared to death to make a decision on anything for fear of getting s--tcanned it is really starting to show like in the paper or on the news they always blame the weather guys or the amount of traffic or something to try and cover up the fact they will knock you off and then call you back 2hrs. Later 90% of these state snow and ice so-called experts couldn't plow a driveway


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Promises broken*

Promises broken and Mass Highway go hand and hand.
I'd be willing to bet there arnt more than a handful making the decissions that have ever been behind the wheel of a plow truck much less for a full storm.Desk Jockeys,Political appointees with college degrees is all they will hire now..
I was promised a position if I purchased a 6 wheeler with an 8yrd spreader back in 1991,short version I worked that truck for a local city for two years before the pit boss left (was replaced) and I finally got signed(93).
MHD asked me to put together a calcium tanker back in 98 as a test and wouldnt promise me anything more than the season with it.I was like you want me to spend $10,000++ out of pocket on a maybe? No thank you...I lost on that one, but snow is difficult enough without them jacking you around.
I have many stories/examples about upper management that didn't have a clue during a storm..I ended up with an excellent crew,Foreman,asst etc for ten seasons but from Arlington up they where clueless.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

Is everybody else so happy with this situation they are not commenting or is it the fear and intimidation factor?


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like the media needs this brought to their attention. But like you said, they will blame it on everything but their decision.


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 25, 2007)

In late Aug, 2010 they sent out requirements for the upcoming season, aside from new tri axle sanding equipment requirements, they decided that the minimum equipment size was to be 11kGWV w/ 9' blade. While some 3/4 tn guys upsized to a new truck..in my case I already have a 3500 4x4 11.5k GVW..I only had a 8.5 blade so I bought a new 9' MM2 set up exclusively do to this new requirement.
I submitted all my paper work Sept,4 ..2 days before they e mailed it out (got it off their site) to everyone, signed agreements, equipment to be used and so on, pictures front and back of truck & registration. Called the director sept 9 to be sure they got everything..I got the "Ok". went for safety & truck inspection on Oct 20 as required..again great "see ya when it snows" Got a call end of Nov. we don't know what we did with the pic's & reg..so I sent in new copy's and followed up to be sure they got them..Ok we have them. First snow Dec 27/28 waiting to be called out, as some others..next day call Worcester to see what happened..oh you did not have your paper work complete we were missing the Pic's & reg..So I am bumped..They used this story on several of us. I have a mailing receipt for Sept4, and even if what they were saying was true..90+ days after you think everything is all set, then to find all this out at the end of Dec. is weak even for state employee's. So to date I have lost about $10k and have a truck with a nice new MM2 set up that sits in my driveway with out any work to do. At least if they said something earlier like during the inspection in Oct. "we cant do the safety & vehicle inspection..we don't have all your paper work and now its to late. At least we would have had a slim chance to find work and MITIGATE OUR LOSSES. It seems that many are being quiet in hopes of something changing..Or not to ruffle feathers for next year. They picked the wrong dog to kick.. I set up a sweet streaming video web dash cam in the truck..may spend my time streaming video to local news room...See how these civil engineers spend there time. Instead of sleeping all night while on double time $$ while the dogs are out plowing, they should spend their time to figure how to design a bridge and expansion joints that don't replicate the feel of driving over railroad tracks..We don't need welcome to Massachusetts signs..just wait for the first bridge..everyone will know where they are. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

You must not be greasing the right people


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

EXCAVATE49;1212944 said:


> You must not be greasing the right people


x2. I lived in Mass for 25 years. I didn't plow then, but I learned alot in those years and one thing I learned is that city lives on money. If your not shaking the right hands you don't exist end of story.

So I moved.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ddb maine;1213183 said:


> x2. I lived in Mass for 25 years. I didn't plow then, but I learned alot in those years and one thing I learned is that city lives on money. If your not shaking the right hands you don't exist end of story.
> 
> So I moved.


I am very tired of being a masshole!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*The Grass ISNT Always Greener*



brad96z28;1213408 said:


> I am very tired of being a masshole!


 Trust me on this one ,packing up and just moving isnt always the answer.
As messed up as things where down in Ma, NH is atleast ten years behind the times in wages and it cost more to live up here...
After five years in NH I will be heading back south, atleast I can make a living and not have to work three jobs as they do up here..A great place to vacation, a very difficult place to make a living.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

So would you guys not recommend me buying a ten wheeler (no sander for now) and putting it on the state in next 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Only if*



LunchBox;1221200 said:


> So would you guys not recommend me buying a ten wheeler (no sander for now) and putting it on the state in next 2 or 3 years?


From personal experience The only truck that made me consistant money (For Real) was my tri-axle, working year round.
It is very difficult to make decent money with a seasonal truck ,with registration and insurance cost to re coupe in sometimes a very short season.
It is easy to look at a good season such as the one you guys are in right now but ask yourself how would a 50 hour season effect you? Been there, done that,mother nature can be a fickle woman...lol


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Oshkosh;1222053 said:


> From personal experience The only truck that made me consistant money (For Real) was my tri-axle, working year round.
> It is very difficult to make decent money with a seasonal truck ,with registration and insurance cost to re coupe in sometimes a very short season.
> It is easy to look at a good season such as the one you guys are in right now but ask yourself how would a 50 hour season effect you? Been there, done that,mother nature can be a fickle woman...lol


Haha I understand what your saying. However I'm not looking to start a trucking company, the business I am in is year round work this is just spare money for me, as strange as that sounds. I just don't want to invest all this money in a seasonal truck to get screwed over by MassDot because they make new regulations, or decide they don't want contractors or something stupid like that. I guess it's just something I'll have to think about.


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

from what ive been hearing from dot workers they want to start using only 3 10wheelers with wings running down the highways and start cutting back on the 350 450 550 trucks


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

mike13;1226066 said:


> from what ive been hearing from dot workers they want to start using only 3 10wheelers with wings running down the highways and start cutting back on the 350 450 550 trucks


Dont laugh, we did the upper end of 128 clear shoulder to shoulder with three large 2 x10's. 1 with wing and an Oshkosh with wing running the shoulder and pushing back.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

A big no, way to risky as far as i'm concerned


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Mass DOT will always need smaller trucks for ramps, turnouts etc...
That being said I cannot believe Mass DOT doesn't require or give preference to larger wing trucks on mainline.
You would think someone in DOT would understand the benefits of wing trucks over two non wings doing the same amount of work.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Oshkosh;1226614 said:


> Mass DOT will always need smaller trucks for ramps, turnouts etc...
> That being said I cannot believe Mass DOT doesn't require or give preference to larger wing trucks on mainline.
> You would think someone in DOT would understand the benefits of wing trucks over two non wings doing the same amount of work.


Thats what I eventually want to do, drive a wing truck, maybe even a double wing. Something to think about. I know a guy with a double wing and I know he makes good money with plenty of hours.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

LunchBox;1227149 said:


> Thats what I eventually want to do, drive a wing truck, maybe even a double wing. Something to think about. I know a guy with a double wing and I know he makes good money with plenty of hours.


Heres what I would build if I moved back close enough,a double wing with a large p/a double flare front blade, belly scraper and 1,500 gal calcium tank.
There is nothing that they couldnt ask that truck to do.
If it had a front drive axle even better...
I personally would like a bunk but youd have to play around with a semi patrol wing type setup to make that work...


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Oshkosh;1228579 said:


> Heres what I would build if I moved back close enough,a double wing with a large p/a double flare front blade, belly scraper and 1,500 gal calcium tank.
> There is nothing that they couldnt ask that truck to do.
> If it had a front drive axle even better...
> I personally would like a bunk but youd have to play around with a semi patrol wing type setup to make that work...


calcium tank no sander? Think that'll be the new thing soon. A guy I know has one and I haven't seen it move too much. I would like to have a sleeper but you seem to think that it will be a pain in the ass. 
Also how nmuch does a wing set-up generally go for?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

LunchBox;1228697 said:


> calcium tank no sander? Think that'll be the new thing soon. A guy I know has one and I haven't seen it move too much. I would like to have a sleeper but you seem to think that it will be a pain in the ass.
> Also how nmuch does a wing set-up generally go for?


 A tanker would make you more specialized if your shed would use it.Less guys running them.
To far a spread trying to mount a standard full wing tower behing the cab of a sleeper truck. A double patrol setup would still allow you to bench and possible mount on the rails behind the cab,under the bunk.
A good used standard setup can be had in the $2,500 area.A single for less...
A double patrol setup would be harder to find but not impossible and I am guessing in the $3,000-$5,000 range complete...


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 25, 2007)

The State of MA has every right to use what they want, the key is they should tell people in advance and before they purchase equipment. EX: In Sept they sent a memo stating they were using 11,000 GVW and above, 9' blade minimum. Then somewhere they changed their mind without a general notification..no surprise though. the idiot I delt with got a little suprise.."Don't get caught selling the states materials to contractors" this news is sweeter than sugar.
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...11/01/29/key_state_highway_official_is_fired/


----------



## dieselmac99 (Dec 11, 2010)

I dont know about MHD cutting light duty trucks from ramps and gutters. I can tell you at least on rt 2, that the basins will last less than half as long having much more than a 1-ton riding them every storm. That and I cant see the big trucks being able to efficiently clear ramps. At least thats what I see on rt 2. not trying to fan the fire, but I think most of my crew does a pretty good job at it.

I've been driving a 450 9' for 4 years (truck has been there for 6), 3 on main line and this is my first year on ramps (less broken parts!)


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

im runnin a 310 backhoe with a 10 ft power angle out of the essex pit, and there is a 350 pickup with a 8 or 9 footer on it? guess he put a higher gvw sticker on the door


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

dpglandscapes;1242059 said:


> im runnin a 310 backhoe with a 10 ft power angle out of the essex pit, and there is a 350 pickup with a 8 or 9 footer on it? guess he put a higher gvw sticker on the door


LOL, The guys out of the School St pit have been doing that for years, There where many 3/4 tons getting dual wheels to bump up the rate 10 years ago.lol


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

mass highway is a joke. there not taking on anymore one tons, but if you have your spot your grandfathered in, if you give up that spot you cant get it back. they want wing plow sander combos now


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I had 2 out of my 3 33k gvw 6 wheelers doing ramps last year on Rte 146. They paired the two of them up with one of the smaller combo units and that's all they did all winter last year. If they hadn't begun to make the switch to those last year they would have had a mess on all of the ramps with the volume of snow we had last winter there is no way that one tons, 450's, & 550's could have kept the ramps open. 

In our area the majority of the people that were cut were people who didn't consistently make the 1 hour show up time, weren't available when they would get called out or people who had equipment that broke down frequently. They pretty much weeded out the deadwood.


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

and if you weren't willing to upgrade to what they want someone will.sad but true.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

Not much return on all the closed loop wing plow investments yet huh guys good old madot you would be better off buying scratch tickets


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

One of my friends has 2 trucks on with Mass. To be a "priority truck", you have to have a front plow, wing, large sander with liquid tanks and a closed loop system. There is a substantial amount of investment involved with no guaranteed minimum. To date he only has 24 hours out, not sure how many his other truck has. I'm looking into putting a truck with state of ct. Requirements are a 32k gvw truck with an 11' plow and a 6 yard sander, $7500 guaranteed minimum for the season.


----------



## fay13 (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the status for one tons next year for massdot


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i heard they where only taking 115000 and over gvw duallys with 9 foot plows


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

There are no more first line trucks anymore.
Everyone is in a rotation for equal hours...
Not at all like it used to be...The time keepers dont like it and the guys who invested their time and years of experience and dedication dont like it either...Oh well.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

*mass. dot*

They are buying so much equip. they probably won't even be using contractors in 4 or 5 yrs.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

EXCAVATE49;1540406 said:


> They are buying so much equip. they probably won't even be using contractors in 4 or 5 yrs.


Yeah our yard just purchased a new cat loader (Cat 930) with p/a plow etc so they will have two three yard loaders......Looks like they will be loading more of us with state loaders now.


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

The state has been loading us also where I am out of for the last year or so. once in a wile they call the sub loader in.Def not what it used to be.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

They sure know how to provide job security to the junk yards don't they? It seems like they go on a buying spree,don't have drivers or operators for half the stuff and then after a year or so they don't remember where they parked half the stuff.what the hell is the matter with those nice j.d. Loaders? Oops lost my head a little soap and water and maybe putting grease in the auto lubers, i don't even think they have anyone to do that. To much management dead weight


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Well too many white hard hats on any job is counter productive.
Sad fact is the guys who actually ran the snowfighters and wingtrucks have pretty much retired and the state is now full of desk jockies...They read it in a book!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

signed my two F-350s up this year...


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Keep us updated how you make out with hours through the season, wonder if they rotate the smaller trucks too


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

yes they do rotate the smaller trucks. I talked to a friend of mine that runs one of the local depots down here.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

They are phasing out most of the smaller trucks around here. Has to be a 550 or bigger it seems. 

I got asked to put on a combo for this season. Going to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

The are trying to privatize again up this way,doing as much in house as they can ,waiting until they get caught with their pants down before making phone calls...And that's on RT95/Rt1 dont imagine it will be any better on the smaller routes....
The only 1 tons being signed on the north shore are ones that are grandfathered ,once it dies it has to be replaced with at least a 450/550 or similar gvw truck. 
They havent been real good about enforcing the combos with wings up my way,still allot of units running around with no wings...Even getting called out in rotation when wing trucks are sitting....


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge there won't be any non-wing combo's in the pit I will be running out of. The last one they had is the uint that didn't re-up for the season. Not sure if all of them have the closed loop & calcium setups. Mine will have all of it. 

2005 International 7600 with a 13 ft. Tenco all season body, Tenco 11ft. p/a plow and a 11ft. Tenco wing. The calcium tank should be in next week and will have the Cirrus system at the same time. Hope to get it all hooked up in the matter of a few nights and a Saturday.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds like a nice setup....
When did masshighway start allowing all season bodies? I notice more and more being used....
Back in 2001 when i sold off they were totally against all season dumps, how times change.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried to get a undertailgate sander on with the state yet ? I know a few guys who plow for NH that use them and love the set-up.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

mackclmodel;1654813 said:


> Has anyone tried to get a undertailgate sander on with the state yet ? I know a few guys who plow for NH that use them and love the set-up.


Carroll does. He plows 128 in the Lexington Newton area


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Big Dog D;1654303 said:


> They are phasing out most of the smaller trucks around here. Has to be a 550 or bigger it seems.
> 
> I got asked to put on a combo for this season. Going to pick it up tomorrow.


They put me on no problem I got the call last week.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

You'll probably not be surprised to know this has always been the case with MA. My Grandfather and a few others refused to show up back in the 60's when called because they were not getting paid. Now it's a foregone conclusion you'll wait for your money until the Legislators decide you've waited long enough.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

110hrs last season


----------

